
Bing delivers its largest improvement in search experience using Azure GPUs - freediver
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/bing-delivers-its-largest-improvement-in-search-experience-using-azure-gpus/
======
pasttense01
Anyone compare Bing vs Google for searches recently?

